# Ping Test: No Response: Default Gateway, DHCP Server



## pierrebab1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey,

So I'm somewhat of an idiot when it comes to computers, and I'm having quite a hard time here.

I currently have 3 laptops running on a D-Link DIR-615 wireless router.

2 of them are running fine, but the 3rd one can't connect to the Internet. Well, sometimes it will for a few seconds, but most of the time, it will time out, and Internet's always dropped. 

When I ran a Intel PROset/Wireless Manual Diagnostic, all the test pass except for the Ping Test. Sometimes, it will say "Response: Default Gateway, No Response: DHCP server", although most of the times, both have no response.

Here's the interesting thing: I have the laptop for about 6 weeks now. At the beginning, it worked perfectly well. After 4 weeks, Internet kept crashing. Did a system restore, and Internet worked for a few days ...then, out of the blue, started crashing again, and now I can't connect ever (even though I always show a strong signal reception on my icon).

I have no idea what to do here. I've been going through forums, tried the following:

- Changing wireless channel
- TCP/IP stack repair options 
- Calling Dell (what a joke that was...)

I just don't understand why one laptop doesn't connect (even though it did 3 weeks ago without problem) and the 2 other ones work great ...my roomates are getting tired of me borrowing their laptops, so I need to figure this out!
PLEASE HELP !!!

Thanks !!

PS: I'm running on a Dell laptop with Win7 ...the other laptops, we have a Dell with WinXP and a HP with WinXP


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Is yours farther from the router than the others? Have you installed the newest driver for the wireless adaptor?

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------

